# GTX 260 + Core i7 920 --> Netzteil ? Watt ?



## fazi87 (20. April 2009)

ich versuchs kurz zu machen...

soviel weiß ich mittlerweile:

Kein BeQuiet, da es hier Probleme bezgl GTX 2xx und der 12V-Leitung gibt
(hatte im vorletzten Sys. ein BQ350 und war sehr zufrieden bezgl Leistung und Lautstärke)

Wieviel Ampere benötigt die GTX 260 ?
(Enermax zb hat je 25A auf drei 12V-Schienen; bei zwei Anschlüssen stehen der GraKa also Spitze 50A zur Verfügung, oder?)

*Mein zukünftiges System:*

*Core i7 920*
*GTX 260* *(55nm)*
6 GB 1333MHz DDR3-RAM
1x 640GB S-ATA HDD
1x DVD-RW
1x CD-RW
2x 140 bzw. 120mm Gehäuse-Lüfter

Vom Bauchgefühl her habe ich vor Monaten schon 500W-600W geschätzt; im Vergleich zu meinem alten System.

Jetzt macht dieser 100W-Sprung aber bereits mitunter 30-40Euro aus, was schon ein wenig wehtut.

Wenn ich, wie schon einige Male im Forum geschrieben, *NICHT übertakte*, wieviel Watt soll ich mir dann zulegen?



Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bspw. ein Enermax MODU82+ 525W ATX 2.2 um 100Euro (Österreich; mylemon.at)

Hatte noch nie ein NT mit Kabelmanagement! Klingt aber verlockend!

Bereits das MODU82+ 625W würde mich auf 130 Euro katapultieren... 

Das PRO82+ 625W hingegen ist um 106 Euro zu haben, nur leider kein K.M.!


*Anforderungen an das NT:*

1) *Marke*nnetzteil (keine NoName-Explosionsgefährdeten NT )
2) *Leistung* soll für oben genanntes Sys. ausreichen
3) *Lautstärke* sollte gering sein, aber aktiv (1x120Lüfter wohl besser als 2x80)
4) *Preis* (max. 130 Euro; besser wären um die 100 Euro)
5)_ ev. Kabelmanagement_

und das NT bleibt in diesem System und *wird NICHT mitgenommen*; jedes System wird vom Gehäuse an neu aufgebaut !!!
(nur Maus, Keyboard, TFT, Boxen bleiben !!)

PS: BeQuiet gibt für eine GTX275 weniger Watt an als für eine GTX260 ?!
Ich dachte, die GTX275 wäre so ein neg. Ausreißer nach oben bezgl. Verbrauch!

Und bitte keine 850-1000W-Vorschläge, nach oben gibt es kein Limit, afaik
Und nach unten hin soll das Sys. schon stabil laufen

danke für jede Hilfe
mfg Fazi


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

Artic Cooling Fusion 550R würd ich empfehlen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. April 2009)

Also mit nem BQ dark Power Pro P7 gibts keine Probleme mit GTX260, ich betreibe eine GTX280 nebst Q9550 mit selbigem, no probs at all und im Bekannten-/Kundenkreis auch null Probleme, deshalb:
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W ATX 2.2 (BN072) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder
Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W ATX 2.2 (RS-600-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

btw: das von Stefan genannte ist natürlich auch sehr gut


----------



## ShamusMcBundy (20. April 2009)

Die 260 sollte laut NV 36A bekommen, die empfohlenen BQ und QM liefern das, das AC liefert insgesamt 34A, also 2A weniger.
Sollte zwar vermutlich reichen, liegt aber eben ausserhalb der Spezifikationen.
Einzelne NT werde ich nicht empfehlen, Vorschläge gibts ja genug.
Viel Erfolg damit!
MfG ShamusMcBundy


----------



## fazi87 (20. April 2009)

hm, also das BQ DP Pro P7 550W schaut für 100 Euro ganz nice aus

und vom Enermax MODU82+ 525W haltet ihr nichts?

Weil bei 100Euro bin ich jetzt so oder so...

oder würde ev. ein BQ Straight Power 500W auch schon reichen ??

danke für eure hilfe !!


----------



## INU.ID (20. April 2009)

ShamusMcBundy schrieb:


> Die 260 sollte laut NV 36A bekommen


Das sind doch alles nur Fantasieangaben. 36A an 12V = 36x12= *432 Watt !!!*


Für den oben erwähnten Rechner reicht ein 400 Watt Markennetzteil.

Test: ATi Radeon HD 4890 vs. Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 (Seite 26) - 02.04.2009 - ComputerBase

Ein QX9770@4GHz samt 4890 Crossfire kommt (*kompletter PC* inkl. NT) auf keine 500 Watt... (mit GTX260 ~ 300Watt)

MFG


----------



## fazi87 (20. April 2009)

hm, diese max. 40A lese ich jetzt schon öfters, aber deine rechnung habe ich auch schon einmal gemacht und konnte es daher nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wenn doch die TDP der GraKa um die 200W max ist ?!

also ich werde jetzt wohl doch noch ein wenig mehr herumlesen müssen, ob es ein 500W oder ein 525W/550W NT wird...

und die BQ NT haben durchwegs auf zwei 12V Schienen in Summe 36-40A

also verstehe ich nicht, warum gerade die nicht gehen sollten

und auf der bequiet.de seite steht echt bei meinem sys-config, dass ich ein 650W NT bräuchte... das is ja ned ganz deren ernst?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

fazi87 schrieb:


> hm, diese max. 40A lese ich jetzt schon öfters, aber deine rechnung habe ich auch schon einmal gemacht und konnte es daher nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wenn doch die TDP der GraKa um die 200W max ist ?!


Bezieht sich aufs ganze System und mehr auf diesen ganzen NoName Schrott.
Die Hersteller müssen hier auf Nummer Sicher gehen und können auch nicht den ganzen Schrott erwähnen...



fazi87 schrieb:


> also ich werde jetzt wohl doch noch ein wenig mehr herumlesen müssen, ob es ein 500W oder ein 525W/550W NT wird...


Nö, brauchst du nicht.
Das wird reichen, wenns ein anständiges 500W Netzteil ist und kein NoName Schrott, in dem eigentlich nur 350W stecken...


fazi87 schrieb:


> und die BQ NT haben durchwegs auf zwei 12V Schienen in Summe 36-40A


Schau nochmal genau hin!
Gibt da nämlich noch 'ne +12 Combined Leistung, die in der Regel deutlich unter der Gesamtmenge aller Leistungen der +12V Leitungen ist...



fazi87 schrieb:


> und auf der bequiet.de seite steht echt bei meinem sys-config, dass ich ein 650W NT bräuchte... das is ja ned ganz deren ernst?!


Die wollen halt verkaufen und verdienen, an einem 650W NT verdient man halt mehr als an 'nem 500W...

Wobei ich BQT eher nicht nehmen würde, so toll sind sie auch nicht, vorallendingen sind sie ziemlich teuer...


fazi87 schrieb:


> hm, also das BQ DP Pro P7 550W schaut für 100 Euro ganz nice aus


Warum willst das für 100€ nehmen, wenn das von mir empfohlene Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R (ist nur 500W drin, Seasonic) nur 50€ kostet und das gleiche leistet??



fazi87 schrieb:


> oder würde ev. ein BQ Straight Power 500W auch schon reichen ??


Eher nicht, hier gibts wohl hin und wieder Probleme mit GTX280 Kärtels...



ShamusMcBundy schrieb:


> Die 260 sollte laut NV 36A bekommen, die empfohlenen BQ und QM liefern das, das AC liefert insgesamt 34A, also 2A weniger.


Die Angaben der (GraKa) Hersteller zur NT Last sind idR völliger Unsinn und an der Realität vorbei.
In der Regel langt hier deutlich weniger...

Von daher reicht das von mir erwähnte völlig aus, sonst hätt ichs ja auch nicht erwähnt...


ShamusMcBundy schrieb:


> Sollte zwar vermutlich reichen, liegt aber eben ausserhalb der Spezifikationen.


Nicht nur vermutlich sondern das wird reichen!

Zumindest solang man ein halbwegs normales Single Prozessor Setup fährt.
Bei einem Dual Prozessor System passen die Angaben des Herstellers dann wieder...


----------



## Cauchemar (21. April 2009)

Rate dir zum Corsair VX550. Kostet knapp 70€ und bietet Power ohne Ende und dass auch noch leise.
Von der Verarbeitung her kann man es ausserdem als "sehr gut" bezeichnen.
Falls du etwas mehr Power möchtest, bekommst du für 10€ mehr das TX650W was nochmal ne Ecke mehr Leistung hat (wär evtl. für die Zukunft praktisch).


----------



## Grexe (21. April 2009)

Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Setup wie der Autor des Threads plant (Gratulation und nette Grüße aus Wien:


Intel Core i7 920 (nicht übertaktet)
Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 mit 1 Lüfter
3 Geäuselüfter (Lian-Li PCA17B)
Asus P6T SE
3x2Gb OCZ Intel XMP Edition 8-8-8@1.60v
Zotac NVidia GeForce 275
1x WD Black Caviar 640GB SATA300
1x Samsung Spinpoint F1 1Tb
geplant: 1 Bluray LG GGW-H20L SATA
Netzteil: Seventeam P-AF 550W ATX 2.2 (ST-550P-AF)

Das Netzteil habe ich bei pc-cooling gekauft, nachdem ich kurz nochmal mit dem Verkäufer über mein Core i7-System geplaudert hab und wir beide festgestellt haben, wie arg der Leistungshunger in den letzten Jahren gestiegen ist...

Nun lese ich überall, dass ich eigtl. ein stärkeres Netzteil brauche, sowohl auf der Zotac-Verpackung (550W Minimum-Requirement), im Asus-Handbuch (S 2-33: "For a fully configured system, we recommend that you use a power supply unit (PSU) that [..] provides a *minimum power of 600W*", wobei der offizielle Asus PowerSupply-Calculator u.a. auf der offiziellen Asus-Homepage für mein System sogar 650W empfiehlt...

Der aktuelle und oft empfohlene Extreme PSU-Calculator (die freie und ausreichende Lite-Version) begnügt sich bei meinem System (mit 1 USB und 1 Firewire-Gerät, 1 extra PCI-Karte, kein Overclocking) hingegen mit sparsamen 409W.

Wem soll ich nun glauben? Meinem Mainboard-Lieferanten, meinem Händler, dem Online-Kalkulator #2?
Ich vertraue da lieber auf euren weisen Rat, bitte sagt mir eure Meinung dazu.
Ich könnte höchstwahrscheinlich das Netzteil noch gegen das nächst stärkere eintauschen, also seid ruhig ehrlich,-)

Vielen Dank soweit für eure Hilfe in diesem Thread, war sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## wolfo36 (22. April 2009)

hey
ich schließ ich gleich mal mit an, um nich terst ein neuen treath auf zu machen. ich suche für 70euro wären mir lieb ein nt für mein pc denn ich aufbauen will.
geforce 280gtx
intel core2 quad q9550


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Siehe oben, Arctic Fusion 550R.


----------



## Dr.House (22. April 2009)

Corsair TX 650 Watt, obwohl bißl über deinem Limit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Warum empfiehlst du ein 650W Netzteil, das schon ziemlich alt ist und auch nicht gerade irgendwas besonderes, wenns mittlererweile schon bessere Geräte gibt, die auch nicht teurer sind??
Und auch ein deutlich kleineres Gerät ausreichen würde??


----------



## fazi87 (27. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Von daher reicht das von mir erwähnte völlig aus, sonst hätt ichs ja auch nicht erwähnt...



Danke erst mal...

Ein Problem wäre da noch: Auf Geizhals.AT gibt es kein Arctic Cooling und auch
so habe ich bisher auf mir bekannten Shop-Websites nichts gefunden...

Außerdem überlege ich mittlerweile auf ein Ph2 + GTX 285-System oder
Core i7-920 + GTX 285-System umzusteigen

Womit ich dann schon wieder eher bei 600W wäre... *graus*


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2009)

> Außerdem überlege ich mittlerweile auf ein Ph2 + GTX 285-System oder
> Core i7-920 + GTX 285-System umzusteigen


genau deswegen empfehle ich mehr Power ,da man nie weiß was noch kommt. 
Ich habe nicht umsonst ein 750 Watt Teil ,was mir langsam zu klein wird...

Das Corsair schon veraltet ist wusste ich nicht   Macht seine 82+ Effizienz locker mit.


----------



## SmallSoldier (27. April 2009)

wei kommst du auf 600w? ein i7 920 mit 285 braucht max 500w geh auf nummer sicher und nim 550w reicht aus.


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2009)

Was ist mit SLI ?   Vllt. kommt ja irgendwann dazu,ist bei X58 möglich...


----------



## SmallSoldier (27. April 2009)

ja schon aber der aufpreis für die paar fps mehr ist enorm.


----------



## Tomateeeee (27. April 2009)

so ich hab das prob das ich mir mir nachher ne 2.te 285 er bestellen werde so wie es aussieht und was ist mein 600w nt is zu schwach .... wenn man nicht richtig plant einmal 150 € mehr ausgeben für nen gutes 750er 800er NZ  tiipe mal auf Tagan oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## fazi87 (27. April 2009)

oh mann, ständig hin und her rechnen...

ich schwank ständig zwischen 50oBeQuiet und 525W Enermax
oder aber 600BQ und 625W Enermax

und außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass Kabelmanagement auch Nachteile hat
bspw der Anschluss soll unsecure sein bzw kan ohne schutz zu spannungsabfällen
beitragen, etc..

und teurer ist er nat. auch!

bis JULI habe ich noch zeit zum nachdenken... dann kauf ich mir mein zeugs


----------



## Tomateeeee (27. April 2009)

So hab mir grade zu meiner 2.ten 285er nen 800 W Tagan Piperock bestellt lieber zu groß dimensioniert als zu klein ^^


----------



## Chucky2910 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich benutze mal diesen Thread um nicht einen neuen zu eröffnen, weil er zu meiner Frage passt. 

Ich habe vor mir bis spätestens Oktober ein neuen PC zu kaufen und bin im Moment vom "Intel Core i7 920" angetan. (Je nachdem was meine Finanzen sagen)

Ich würde mir ein neues Board, RAM, Gehäuse und eventuell Netzteil zulegen wollen.

Meine Grafikkarte die "Sparkle GTX260" behalte ich natürlich.

Folgendes ziehe ich in betracht zu kaufen:

Intel Core i7 920 (vll. übertakten)
Noctua NH-U12P SE CPU Kühler
Asus P6T SE
2x 2GB RAM 1333MHz (noch unsicher welchen genau, halt DDR3 min. 4GB)
Gehäuse Lian Li PC-60F

So nun hab ich hier in meinem aktuellen PC noch ein "Tagan TG580-U15" 580 Watt Netzteil drin!

*Die Frage: *Würde das Tagan Netzteil für das oben genannte neue System ausreichen oder sollte ich ein neues Netzteil kaufen?

Ich werde definitiv kein SLI betreiben! Wenn die CPU etwas übertakten und mehr RAM einbauen. Ansonsten 2-3 Platten, 2 Laufwerke und eventuell ein paar mehr Gehäuselüfter einsetzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2009)

Oktober sind noch 2 Monate hin, frag dann noch mal.

PS: das Tagan würd ich nicht unbedingt weiter verwenden wollen, ist erstens uralt, zweitens von Topower und daher furchtbar ineffizient.
Ergo solltest 'nen neues kaufen, zumal da auch 'nen paar neue Stecker mit bei sind.


----------



## kroebus (12. August 2009)

Hat hier zufällig auch jemand Erfahrungen mit Hiper-NTs?

Mit schwebt da das HPU-5B880 von:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tests haben wohl eine 85%ige Effizienz ergeben, was ja schon mal was ist. Ausserdem muss mein nächstes blau sein, weil ich alles in blau machen will .

Das Modell ist zwar auch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt und mit ~150,- Euronen auch nicht grade billig, aber es hört sich mal relativ zukunftssicher an.

Weiss einer vllt mehr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2009)

Naja, schlechtes Kühlsystem, teilweise hohe Temperaturen, Ripple & Noise könnte besser sein.
Basis ist eben CWTs PUC Design...

Was willst überhaupt mit einem 880W Netzteil?
Und selbst wenn, warum nicht gleich was richtig anständiges wie z.B. ein Antec Signature??
Also wenn ich 850W brauchen würde, würd ich mir eben das kaufen (oder eben ein ST-85ZF)


----------



## Chucky2910 (12. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oktober sind noch 2 Monate hin, frag dann noch mal.
> 
> PS: das Tagan würd ich nicht unbedingt weiter verwenden wollen, ist erstens uralt, zweitens von Topower und daher furchtbar ineffizient.
> Ergo solltest 'nen neues kaufen, zumal da auch 'nen paar neue Stecker mit bei sind.


 
Wieso soll ich in 2 Monaten nochmal fragen?
Es kann auch sein, dass ich schon mitte September dazu in der Lage bin einen neuen PC zu kaufen und da ich gerade dabei bin ein vernünpftiges System zusammen zu suchen frage ich jetzt. Schließlich gehe ich nicht in den Laden und lass mich von den Verkäufern für dumm verkaufen und schrott andrehen!  Bzw. müsste ich sachen im Internet bestellen was Zeit in anspruch nimmt.

Ich weiß, dass mein Tagan älter ist aber welches Netzteil wäre denn eine gute Alternative? Ein 800+ Watt Netzeil werd ich ja wohl nicht brauchen oder?


----------



## kroebus (12. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, schlechtes Kühlsystem, teilweise hohe Temperaturen, Ripple & Noise könnte besser sein.
> Basis ist eben CWTs PUC Design...


 
Du tust das ab, als wenn es ein schlechtes NT wäre 

Hier mal auszugsweise aus dem Testbericht:
... Bei den Modellen mit 880W sind nebst einer stärkeren Primärsicherung, einem größeren Primärelko und einem etwas anderen Trafo mitunter hochwertigere Kühlkörper verbaut. ...
... Die Netzteilelektronik stammt vom taiwanesischen Hersteller Channel Well Technology Co Ltd. (CWT), der unter anderem auch Thermaltake (Toughpower), Corsair (TX) und Inter-Tech (CobaNitrox) beliefert. Hiper macht aber darauf aufmerksam, dass ihre Netzteilplatinen sich von der Standardversion von CWT unterscheiden da Hiper eine eigene Produktionsstrasse besitzt. ...
... Spannungsstbilität: Bei beiden Modellen (680W/880W) und auch beim kürzlich getesteten TypeM bricht einzig die 3.3V-Schiene unter Volllast etwas ein und zwar um 5.3 bzw. 5.4%. Die 12V-Schienen bleiben hingegen überaus stabil. ...

Das liest sich doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...
> Was willst überhaupt mit einem 880W Netzteil?
> Und selbst wenn, warum nicht gleich was richtig anständiges wie z.B. ein Antec Signature??
> Also wenn ich 850W brauchen würde, würd ich mir eben das kaufen (oder eben ein ST-85ZF)


 
Die hohe Leistung deshalb, weil ich mir noch ne 2. 285er zulegen will - und ich hab lieber viel Leistungsreserve als ein instabiles System.

Was hälst du denn vom Seasonic M12D?


----------



## Chucky2910 (13. August 2009)

Meine Frage ist immernoch nicht wirklich beantwortet...

Hab ein Tagan 580Watt Netzteil und würde gerne wissen ob ich das weiterhin verwenden kann?
Intel core i7 920 + GTX260 sollte ich ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen oder reicht das Tagan 580 Watt?


----------



## kroebus (13. August 2009)

Chucky2910 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist immernoch nicht wirklich beantwortet...
> 
> Hab ein Tagan 580Watt Netzteil und würde gerne wissen ob ich das weiterhin verwenden kann?
> Intel core i7 920 + GTX260 sollte ich ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen oder reicht das Tagan 580 Watt?


 
An deiner Stelle würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Wenn das System stabil bleibt brauchst du kein neues NT, ansonsten kannst du es dir ja immer noch überlegen.


----------



## Xion4 (13. August 2009)

@kroebus: Was Netzteile angeht kannst du Payne echt trauen, ich denke hier im Forum gibts keinen der sich mehr mit den Dingern beschäftigt. Und 880Watt sind rausgeschmissenes Geld, da du nicht weiss, ob sich die Standards nicht noch wieder ändern, somit ist Zukunftssichheit nur Wunschdenken...


----------



## Chucky2910 (13. August 2009)

Wie schauts mit dem AMD Phenom x4 955 Be aus?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. August 2009)

Chucky2910 schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich in 2 Monaten nochmal fragen?
> Es kann auch sein, dass ich schon mitte September dazu in der Lage bin einen neuen PC zu kaufen und da ich gerade dabei bin ein vernünpftiges System zusammen zu suchen frage ich jetzt.



Dann frag kurz vorm Kauf wieder... Dann kann man dir auch ein vernü*nftiges* System empfehlen, denn was heute ein guter Tipp ist, kann morgen schon nicht mehr das Optimum darstellen. 

Mim Phenom hast eher weniger Leistungsaufnahme als mim i7, aber das Netzteil hat ein grottenschlechte Effizienz, ein Austausch ist hier sinnvoll, v.a. da du dann was neues, modernes hast.


----------



## kroebus (15. August 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @kroebus: Was Netzteile angeht kannst du Payne echt trauen, ich denke hier im Forum gibts keinen der sich mehr mit den Dingern beschäftigt. Und 880Watt sind rausgeschmissenes Geld, da du nicht weiss, ob sich die Standards nicht noch wieder ändern, somit ist Zukunftssichheit nur Wunschdenken...


 
Ich will ja hier keinem irgendwelche Fähigkeiten absprechen, doch wenn mir einer was erzählen will, den ich nicht kenne, dann tue ich das erst mal als EINE Meinung ab. Es gibt aber auch andere die auch andere Meinungen gesammelt haben.
denn wie heißt es so schön: zwei Leute, drei Meinungen...

Zukunftssicher im PC-Bereich heißt bei mir immer kurzfristig - also die nächsten 12-24 Monate. Da ich gern experimentiere denke ich u.a. auch mal über Tripple- oder Quad-SLI nach . Und DA brauche ich die Leistungsreserven. Ich habe schon gesehen, dass ein ein Tripple-SLI mit OCter CPU über 750 Watt gezogen hat...

Für die Masse hier magst du Recht haben, dass 880W rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, da die das niemals ausreizen werden, aber für mich sehe ich es als Mindestanforderung, um experimentieren zu können


----------



## Braveheart (15. August 2009)

richtig so, ich finds auch langweillig andauernt das gleiche system zu empfehlen weil es z.Z. das beste P/L hat.

Deine Hardware steht bei deinem vorhaben halt in keiner Relation zu der aktuellen Software.
Aber wenn du das Geld dafür hast und gerne experimentierst warum nicht 
ich bin froh das es Exoten wie dich gibt sonst musst ich das ja selber testen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. August 2009)

@kroebus: 
Also wenn du schon Kohle raushauen willst für ein 850W-NT, dann kauf dir aber lieber gleich was richtig gescheites und lass die Hiper, wo se sind
Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und schmeiss schleunigst das Xcilence aus deinem Rechner raus, du kannst ja wohl nicht allen Ernstes High-End Hardware mit nem 20€-NT kombinieren...
Die 800W, was da drauf stehen sind mal so was für den A...., hochgelabelter Müll, sorry!

@Chucky2910: Bei dir tut´s was gescheites im 500W-Bereich, z.B.:
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-520HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das alte Tagan würd ich wie schon von Stefan gesagt nem I7 + gescheiter Graka nicht antun


----------



## Chucky2910 (15. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT;1035379 
@Chucky2910: Bei dir tut´s was gescheites im 500W-Bereich schrieb:


> Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland[/URL]
> NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-520HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Hm ok überzeugt  aber wieso soll ich von jetzigen 580W auf 500 bzw. 520W zurück gehen? Ich dachte an ein höheres NT als das Tagan.

650 Watt ATX BeQuiet Straight Power 80+
oder
680W Super Flower Atlas Design Modular

Also das NT sollte nicht über 100€ kosten, beim AMD System wäre das locker drin, beim Intel System im Moment nicht aber wie ja gesagt kurz vorm Kauf werd ich die Preise nochmalig checken und gucken was so neues auf dem Markt ist. Nur wollt ich jetzt schonmal eine grobe Preisvorstellung haben und gucken wo man es am günstigsten bekommt.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. August 2009)

Weil ein Netzteil über 500-550 Watt einfach nur sinnlos wäre

Nur mal als Beispiel: Hab nen Q9550 @ 3,5 Ghz, übertaktete GTX 280, 4 X HDD, 2 x DVD, 5 x Gehäuselüfter, Lüftersteuerung, 1 x CPU-Lüfter, 4 x Kaltlichtkathode unter absoluter Vollast tatata
371 Watt !!!

btw: wenn du auf nen AMD setzt in verbindung mit deiner GTX 260 würde eigentlich auch ein gescheites 450W-Teil reichen, aber mit den 500W+ hast auch noch Reserven für ne leistungshungrige Graka!

Also, noch Fragen...


----------



## kroebus (15. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @kroebus:
> Also wenn du schon Kohle raushauen willst für ein 850W-NT, dann kauf dir aber lieber gleich was richtig gescheites und lass die Hiper, wo se sind
> Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Jaa, das HX 850 hört sich gut an. Werde ich zumindest in meine engere Wahl aufnehmen.
Beim Hiper hat mich halt die Optik angesprochen, weil es eben blau ist, wie auch die Kabel, die ich sonst noch sleeven müsste.

Beim Xilence hatte ich noch kein Konzept wie wo was rein sollte. Ist auch schon etwas älter das Teil. Mittlerweile schaue ich schon etwas genauer...


----------



## Chucky2910 (16. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Weil ein Netzteil über 500-550 Watt einfach nur sinnlos wäre
> 
> Nur mal als Beispiel: Hab nen Q9550 @ 3,5 Ghz, übertaktete GTX 280, 4 X HDD, 2 x DVD, 5 x Gehäuselüfter, Lüftersteuerung, 1 x CPU-Lüfter, 4 x Kaltlichtkathode unter absoluter Vollast tatata
> 371 Watt !!!
> ...


 
Gutes Argument, nur frage ich mich dann, warum man mir sagt ich soll das alte Tagan abschießen und ein neues holen?

Ich mein gut Effizienz aber es läuft in meinem jetzigen PC einwandfrei bisher keine Problem bemerkt und feststellen können!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (16. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal als Beispiel: Hab nen Q9550 @ 3,5 Ghz, übertaktete GTX 280, 4 X HDD, 2 x DVD, 5 x Gehäuselüfter, Lüftersteuerung, 1 x CPU-Lüfter, 4 x Kaltlichtkathode unter absoluter Vollast tatata
> 371 Watt !!!



Weiteres Beispiel: i7 920 @3,6GHz, übertaktete GTX260, 3 Festplatten, 5Lüfter => 450Watt

und da kann man sicher noch 20-30Watt für weiteres oc der CPU einrechnen (geht leider schneller als man denkt) und ich würde mein Netzteil ja nicht an seiner Leistungsgrenze betreiben wollen. Ist erstmal nicht sonderlich "gesund" und zweitens hat man doch bei ca Halblast die höchste Effektivität. Aber wenn man nicht auf Multi-GPU-Lösungen setzt, dann sind meiner Meinung nach 600Watt vollkommen ausreichend.
Mein 700Watt NT ist im Nachhinein etwas überdimensioniert aber shit happens


----------



## donbon (16. August 2009)

Ich hatte mir damals eine ct geholt und da war das Seasonic M12 Testsieger bis 600 Watt.


----------



## Chucky2910 (16. August 2009)

Aber Seasonic ist sehr teuer und für mich kommt es nicht in Frage.

Mir wurde nun "be quite" empfohlen, ansonsten werd ich einfach schauen wenn es soweit ist welches NT und System es sein wird.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (17. August 2009)

Chucky2910 schrieb:


> Aber Seasonic ist sehr teuer und für mich kommt es nicht in Frage.
> 
> Mir wurde nun "be quite" empfohlen, ansonsten werd ich einfach schauen wenn es soweit ist welches NT und System es sein wird.



Die Dark Power Pro sind ganz brauchbar, aber zu teuer, da zahlst mehr für den guten Service wie für die Hardware.

Ausserdem, das hier ist Seasonic und nicht teuer:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland

@AbakusvonRuegen: wie kommst du auf nen Verbrauch von 450W??
Mit dem Strommessgerät von den Stadtwerken und inkl. Monitor & Drucker?
Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, seriös gemessen hast du auch nicht mehr Verbrauch als meiner, eher weniger.
Oder hast Prime in 4 Instanzen + Furmark rennen lassen?
Das wäre dann nicht wirklich praxisbezogen!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (17. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du auf nen Verbrauch von 450W??
> Mit dem Strommessgerät von den Stadtwerken und inkl. Monitor & Drucker?
> Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, seriös gemessen hast du auch nicht mehr Verbrauch als meiner, eher weniger.
> Oder hast Prime in 4 Instanzen + Furmark rennen lassen?
> Das wäre dann nicht wirklich praxisbezogen!



Also nur der Rechner selbst war an dem Messgerät (Olympia EKM 2000) und es lief Prime auf allen 8 "Kernen" und Furmark. Da kommt schon allerhand zusammen. Mir sind auch fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen und aufgrund dieser Messung habe ich mich entschieden mein Rechner nun bei Standardtakt zu undervolten, macht ne Ersparnis von ~80Watt aus.
Glaub es oder auch nicht, ich kann nur meine Erfahrungen kundtun.
Der Praxisbezug ist natürlich in Frage zu stellen aber es reicht ja schon, wenn das Netzteil gerade so passt, eine einzige Leistungsspitze, damit das System auf einmal neu startet.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------

